# Goby question



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I know Clown Gobies are best if kept singular of their own species; unless you have a large tank. My question is this : can the Clown Goby (whether it's the yellow, green, brown, or black) and the Citrinis Clown Goby be kept together ?
Just wondering ...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

You know, I've seen several clown gobies together. Unsure about the citrinis vs the smaller clowns, but the size difference could be the deciding factor here. On one hand, the citrinis is larger, making it the dominate fish and thus very few pecking order problems, on the other hand, the citrinis could pick on the smaller clown goby... possibly.


----------

